
Microsoft could surpass AWS in cloud revenue this year - forrestbrazeal
http://www.investopedia.com/news/microsoft-could-surpass-amazon-cloud-computing-year-amzn-msft/
======
sharemywin
When do investors start talking about AWS being distracted.

